# تعالواااااااا يا شطار يالمسيح



## مسلم وافتخر (15 أبريل 2006)

*تعالواااااااا يا شطار يالمسيح*

انا عندي سؤال 

هل الرب يموت 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

كيف يا هذا 

الرب لا يموت 

واذا يمون من يقتله 

اقوى من الرب مثلا 

لو الذي يقدر ان يقتل الرب فمن مستحق للعباده الرب او قاتل الرب 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
او هناك رب لا اله غير خالق البشريه كلها ؟؟؟؟؟؟

الرجاء التفكير بعمق قبل الر د ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (15 أبريل 2006)

*و من قال ان الرب مات؟ *

*حاشا للا ان يموت يا رجل.. الله لم و لن يمت*

*مين كذب عليك و قالك المسيحيين يؤمنون ان الله مات؟*


----------



## مسلم وافتخر (15 أبريل 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ومن الذي قتل عندكم ؟


----------



## مسلم وافتخر (15 أبريل 2006)

من الذي صلب عندكم 

اذا انتم تقولون ان يسوع ابن الله فمن هو امه 

؟

الا تخافون ان تنسبون لله تعالى ابا وزوجه 
حشى لله عمى تصفووون


----------



## My Rock (15 أبريل 2006)

مسلم وافتخر قال:
			
		

> من الذي صلب عندكم


 

الذي صلب هو جسد بار لم يعرف الخطية, اي جسد انسان كامل بذل من اجل خطايانا



> اذا انتم تقولون ان يسوع ابن الله فمن هو امه


 
حبيبي, عندما نقول ابن الله لا نقصد ان الله الزوج و له زوجة التي هي ام الابن
هذا الفكر مغلوط جاء به القرأن و ليس له علاقة بما نؤمن به

فنقصد بأبن الله كما يقال على ابن النيل و أبن مصر, فهل يعني ذلك ان النيل تزوج؟ ام ان مصر تزوجت و انجبت ابن مصر؟

لا يا عزيزي, المعنى هنا للدلالة على المصدر, فعندما نقول ابن النيل, نقصد الشخص القادم او الساكن في النيل و كذلك مع مصر

فعندما نقول ابن الله هي دلالة الى انه نابع من عند الله

و كما يجسد الشاعر بنات افكاره في الشعر, كذلك يجسد الله كلمته



> ؟
> 
> الا تخافون ان تنسبون لله تعالى ابا وزوجه
> حشى لله عمى تصفووون


 

حاشا للا ان يكون له ابا و زوجة, لا اعرف من اين تـاتي بهذه الافكار يا عزيزي, هل قرأت الكتاب المقدس؟ هل وجدت فيه اننا نقول ان لله زوجة؟؟؟


----------



## مسلم وافتخر (15 أبريل 2006)

مع اني اشك في جوابك 

من الذي قتل الجسد ولمن كان الجسد 
؟؟؟؟؟
لماذا لم يدافع عن نفسه 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (15 أبريل 2006)

مسلم وافتخر قال:
			
		

> مع اني اشك في جوابك


 

تشك في اجابتي يعني ايش يا اخ؟

انت بتسألني عن عقيدتي و ايماني, فهل تتوقع اني اكذب بهذا الخصوص؟ و على اي اساس اكذب؟ يعني مكسوف منك لحتى اكذب انا؟

بعدين انت لم ترد على استفساري فالكتاب المقدس موجود و لكل انسان الحق و القدرة بقرائته, فهل قرأت الكتاب المقدس؟ هل وجدت فيه اننا نقول ان لله زوجة؟؟؟





> من الذي قتل الجسد ولمن كان الجسد
> ؟؟؟؟؟


 
الرومان هم الذين صلبوا الجسد بتحفيز من الجموع اليهودية

اما ملكية الجسد, فالله اتخذ من هذا الجسد وسيلة للظهور كما ظهر لموسى بحسب القرأن بشكل الجبل و الشجرة و النار لموسى
كذلك اتخذ الله من الجسد وسيلة للتجسد و اتم به الفداء
فالله لم يصر بشرا بل تجلى بهذه الصورة






> لماذا لم يدافع عن نفسه
> 
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 

لا يحتاج لان يدافع عن نفسه, ففي االانجيل بحسب البشير متى 27
53أتظُنٌّ أنَّي لا أقدِرُ أنْ أطلُبَ إلى أبـي، فيُرسِل لي في الحالِ أكثَرَ مِنْ اَثنَي عشَرَ جَيشًا مِنَ المَلائِكَةِ؟ 54ولكِنْ كيفَ تتِمٌّ الكُتبُ المقدَّسةُ التي تَقولُ إنَّ هذا ما يَجبُ أنْ يَحدُثَ؟"

اذ يعني الجسد كان مقصود له ان يصلب و يحمل خاطايا العالم, اذ هي هذه مشيئة الله في تحقيق الخلاص للعالم اجمع


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 أبريل 2006)

الاخ الفاضل المسلم ويفتخر 

ياليتك كنت انت فكرت بعمق قبل السؤال ...

كما تعلم نحن نؤمن ان السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد 

اذا فهو كان يجمع بين الناسوت واللاهوت (انسان كامل واله كامل ) 
لم ينفصلا عن بعضهما لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين ، ولم يمتزجا بحيث يلغي احدهما تأثير الآخر ...

"فاذ قد تشارك الاولاد في اللحم والدم اشترك هو ايضا كذلك فيهما لكي يبيد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت اي ابليس"
( عبرانيين 2: 14)

ومن هنا فان اجابة سؤالك :
الذي مات على الصليب هو الجسد ( الناسوت ) ولان (اللاهوت) لم يفارقة 
فلم يستطع الموت ان يمسك بالناسوت ، فقام من بين الاموات ...


"فان المسيح ايضا تألم مرة واحدة من اجل الخطايا البار من اجل الاثمة لكي يقربنا الى الله مماتا في الجسد ولكن محيى في الروح"

( بطرس الاولى 3: 18 ) 

اذا لا يموت الرب ، ولكن الذي مات هو الرب في صورة الجسد 
( في الهيئة كانسان ) 
"واذ وجد في الهيئة كانسان وضع نفسه واطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب. 9 لذلك رفعه الله ايضا واعطاه اسما فوق كل اسم "
( فيليبي 2: 8 و9 )

لا يستطيع الموت ان يمسك جسد المسيح لانه فيه كان يتحد الناسوت باللاهوت ( الله الظاهر في الجسد ) 

"الذي اقامه الله ناقضا اوجاع الموت اذ لم يكن ممكنا ان يمسك منه "
( اعمال 2: 24) 

الادلة والاثباتات الكتابية كثيرة 
ولكني اختصر الاجابة ، ولكن على استعداد لوضع المزيد والمزيد من الاثباتات الكتابية 
في حالة انك تريد ان تفهم ..

طبعا اجابة سؤالك ( لماذا لم يدافع عن نفسه ) 
موجودة في الرد السابق ، ولمزيد من التوضيح نقول 
انه لهذا السبب جاء المسيح ، فلماذا يدافع عن نفسه ؟؟؟
" الآن نفسي قد اضطربت.وماذا اقول.ايها الآب نجني من هذه الساعة.
ولكن لاجل هذا أتيت الى هذه الساعة." ( يوحنا 12 : 27) 

مع تحياتي


----------



## ma7aba (15 أبريل 2006)

أظن مسلم وافتخر هو نفسوا  افضحكم ( عفوا قدي هو نفسوا انا أنفضحت وهربت)


----------



## My Rock (15 أبريل 2006)

*انا بصيت على الاي بي و طلعت اسماء قيامة بنفس الايبي...*


----------



## ma7aba (15 أبريل 2006)

> انا بصيت على الاي بي و طلعت اسماء قيامة بنفس الايبي...


ده ماترباش من اول فضيحة فجاب فضيحة ثانية


----------



## My Rock (15 أبريل 2006)

*بس للامانة ما طلعش افضحكم من ضمن الاسامي الاخرى*


----------



## makakola (16 أبريل 2006)

*:new6: :new6: :new6: 

مسلم وأفتخر موجود هنا كمان :act31: 

المفروض يا جماعه نحاول نعمل إتصال مسيحى بين المنتديات المختلفه

هناك البعض، لا يريد أن يفهم ولا يريد أن يسأل، ولكنهم مجموعه تجول بين المنتديات المسيحية تضع نفس المشاركات، ولا تقرأ إجابات ولا تنتظر إجابات
مهمتهم فقط نتحصر فى محاولة إثناء المسلم الجاد الذى يريد الحوار أو المسلم الذى يريد معلومات جدية عن الدخول فى حوارات
ببعض التنسيق بين المنتديات التى تتبنى حوار الأديان ومشرفيها يمكننا إغلاق الباب أمام مثل هؤلاء
بمجرد ظهوره فى منتدى، ثم دخوله فى منتدى أخر يكرر نفس الموضوع بدون نقاش أو حوار نقوم بإغلاق الباب فى وحهه فى جميع المنتديات الأخرى :boxing: 

إليكم أمثلة من مواضيع مسلم وأفتخر


			
				مسلم وافتخر قال:
			
		


			أفتح هذا الموضوع للنقاش ....

أنتم تعبدون الله .... أم تعبدون المسيح ؟!

ما هو منطقكم في أن المسيح هو نفسه الله عزوجل ؟!!! 

لنرى أجوبتكم .....
		
أنقر للتوسيع...




			
				مسلم وافتخر قال:
			
		


			السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته ...

أنا عندي سؤال للمسيحيين ؟

من هو البابا ( ما أبغي ذكر اسمه بل شو مهنته بالتحديد ) و لماذا لا يحق له الزواج ؟

ملاحظة : ما نبغي ردود فيها سب أو تجريح للاسلام لأني لم أقم بالغلط على دينكم فقط أريد الاجابة على هذا السؤال بشكل مفصل ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ربنا يكون فى عونك يا مسلم وتفتخر

:new5: :new5: :new5: ​*


----------



## مسلم وافتخر (16 أبريل 2006)

53أتظُنٌّ أنَّي لا أقدِرُ أنْ أطلُبَ إلى أبـي،

وتقولون انه انتم لا تنسبون لله ولدا 

يا اخي الكريم لو ان المسيح عليه السلام قتل بتحريض من 
اليهود فلماذا المسيحيون يساعدون اليهود في كل حروووب العالم في وقتنا الحاظر 

ارجو الرد


----------



## مسلم وافتخر (16 أبريل 2006)

الرجاء وكل الرجاء 

لاتنسبو كلام على القران والقران برئ عما تقولون 
الله سبحانه وتعالى لم ياتي بصورة بشر 
ولاجبل ولا نار 

ارجووووووووووو الاثبات مع الدليل


----------



## مسلم وافتخر (16 أبريل 2006)

لم يتم الرد على اسئلتي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (16 أبريل 2006)

يــــــــاه, دا انت نورتني على شئ انا كنت غافل عنه استاذي مكة كولا... اتمنى فعلا لو في مجال تعاون حتى نتجاهل هذه الاسئلة التخريفية...






			
				مسلم وافتخر قال:
			
		

> 53أتظُنٌّ أنَّي لا أقدِرُ أنْ أطلُبَ إلى أبـي،
> 
> وتقولون انه انتم لا تنسبون لله ولدا
> 
> ...


 
يعني مسلم و عربي و لا تعرف الفرق بين الاب و الوالد؟

نحن لا نقول لله ولد يا اخي, مين اتيت بهذه الفكرة؟ و لحد الان لم ترد علي, هل قرأءت الكتاب المقدس و هل وجدت فيه اننا نقول لله ولد او انه تزوج من امرأة؟


----------



## My Rock (16 أبريل 2006)

مسلم وافتخر قال:
			
		

> الرجاء وكل الرجاء
> 
> لاتنسبو كلام على القران والقران برئ عما تقولون
> الله سبحانه وتعالى لم ياتي بصورة بشر
> ...


 

يعني جاي تزامط و حتى قرأنك ما قاريه؟

اتبع الموضوع التالي حتى لا نخلط المواضيع
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=32632&postcount=18


----------



## مسلم وافتخر (16 أبريل 2006)

انا ما قريت الانجيل هذا جوابي 


وعن اللغه العربيه 
انا عربي اصيل من شبه الجزيرة العربيه 

الي الي انا اعرف ابي يعني الوالد لو انتم تسمونه شئ ثاني 
هذا رايكم


----------



## My Rock (16 أبريل 2006)

مسلم وافتخر قال:
			
		

> انا ما قريت الانجيل هذا جوابي


 

طيب لم تقرأ الانجيل و تقول و تسأل ليه نقول ان لله زوجة و الكلام الفاضي داه؟
مش الاجدر بيك ان تقرأ و تشوف اذا كنا فعلا نقول الكلام داه و بعدين تجي تحاججنا؟




> وعن اللغه العربيه
> انا عربي اصيل من شبه الجزيرة العربيه
> 
> الي الي انا اعرف ابي يعني الوالد لو انتم تسمونه شئ ثاني
> هذا رايكم


 

اذا كان فهمك لمعنى الاب انه الوالد فهذا لجهلك بلغتك يا مسلم و ما تفتخر

الفرق ان الاب ممكن يكون بدون الولادة, فعندد التبني يدعى رب الاسرة اب لكن ليس والد لانه لم يلده, اما الوالد فتدل على الولادة الجسدية

اذ الفرق بين الاب و الوالد هو فرق كبير, لكن حضرتك لضعفك باللغة العربية لم تدركه!


----------



## Michael (16 أبريل 2006)

ههههههههههههههههه

شاطر يا روك


----------



## مسلم وافتخر (16 أبريل 2006)

رجاء لا تقوووووووووووول اني ضعيف في اللغه 

فانا عربي الاصل 

نقي  

الحمد لله لا احتاج لشهاده امثالك ان صح التعبير 

المهم 


فاذا انتم تقولون ان الاب ليس بالوالد 

فهل الابن ليس بالولد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (16 أبريل 2006)

مسلم وافتخر قال:
			
		

> رجاء لا تقوووووووووووول اني ضعيف في اللغه
> 
> فانا عربي الاصل
> 
> ...


 

بالطبع لا, الابن ليس معناه كمعنى الولد

فكما في المثال السابق, الابن يكون ايضا بالتبني, لكن الولد بالولادة و يصح القول ابن النيل كدلالة على المكان و المصدر لكن لا يجوز قول ولد النيل, فكلمة ولد تدلة على الولادة الجسدية التي نحن بعدين كل البعد عنها في تعبر الابن في الايمان المسيحي

و خلي بالك, انا لست اقول انك جاهل باللغة العربية عبطا, انما انت تظهر لنا ذلك...


----------



## مسلم وافتخر (16 أبريل 2006)

اها

عم عدد اله عندكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

؟؟


----------



## مسلم وافتخر (16 أبريل 2006)

كيف جعل الله تعالى اليسوع اله ؟

ومالسبب من ذلك ؟

ولما جاء اليسوع كما تزعمون على هيئه رجل ؟

هل انتم ترضون بالاساءه الى الاديان الاخرى ؟ بالذات حبيبنا محمد؟


----------



## Michael (16 أبريل 2006)

روك حبيبى

قال لنا الرب

لا تدخلوا فى مناقشات غبية

ودة انا شايفة من طرف هذا العضو

عضو مش منزبط عضو مش عارف هو عاوز اية

عضو تايهة كدة فى وادى تانى خالص


----------



## مسلم وافتخر (16 أبريل 2006)

شكرا انا حصلت عالجواب الاخير

انتظر با قي الاجوبه 


يا اخي لو ما تجاوب او انا غبي كما تقووووووووووول

ليش حاطين هالمنتدى؟؟؟؟؟؟

انا من حقي اسال 


ولك جزيل الشكر لمدحك لي


----------



## Michael (16 أبريل 2006)

فى الفرق بين السؤال والاستخفاف

فانت كما قال الرب

لكم اذان للسمع ولا يسمعون


----------



## مسلم وافتخر (16 أبريل 2006)

شكرا مرة اخرى 


لو انت ما تبغي تجاوب رجاء اسكت يمكن غيرك 
يبغي يجاوب 

الرجاء وكل الرجاء عدم التجرييح 

يا انتوا قلتوا عن حبيبنا محمد افضل البشر 
انه هو يستاهل الجلد فهذا ليش باستخفاف 
رد علي اللحين 

انت عندك دين وانا ما عندي ؟؟؟ !!!!  

انت تنجرح من الردود المسيئه انا ما لي حق انجرح ؟


في ناس مسيحيين قالوا انه رسولكم رسول الشيطان فكيف نرضى
يا هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اعيد واكرر لو ما تبغي ترد ارجوووووووووووووووك اسكت اعطي المجال لغيرك !!!!!


لو سمحت


----------



## Michael (16 أبريل 2006)

> يا انتوا قلتوا عن حبيبنا محمد افضل البشر
> انه هو يستاهل الجلد فهذا ليش باستخفاف
> رد علي اللحين



اثبت 




> في ناس مسيحيين قالوا انه رسولكم رسول الشيطان فكيف نرضى
> يا هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



اثبت عكس كلامهم اذن ؟


ما انا لو شايف منك قابلية للحوار كنت اجبت

يعنى عاوز تقنعنى انك قارى الكتاب المقدس وفاهم وعالم ودارس

وكل حاجة عندك منتدى حوار الاديان جاوب لو عرفت واثبت عكس كلامنا


----------



## My Rock (16 أبريل 2006)

مسلم وافتخر قال:
			
		

> اها


 

يعني الان عرفت انه في فرق و كنت غافل عنه



> عم عدد اله عندكم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ؟؟


 
راح اعتبره خطأ مطبعي و اقول انك تسأل عن كم اله عندنا

و الاجابة هي اله واحد

رومية 3 

30لأنَّ الله واحدٌ يُبَرِّرُ اليَهودَ بالإيمانِ، كما يُبرِّرُ غَيرَ اليَهودِ بالإيمانِ.


----------



## My Rock (16 أبريل 2006)

مسلم وافتخر قال:
			
		

> كيف جعل الله تعالى اليسوع اله ؟
> 
> ومالسبب من ذلك ؟
> 
> ...


 

اولا ارجوا منك ان تكون محترم, فالأسم هو يسوع و ليس اليسوع, فلا تدفعني الى الاساءة الى بنيك فوجب عليك الاحترام, المرة القادمة التي تقول فيها اليسوع تحذف مشاركتك بالكامل

اما سؤالك الغريب انها لماذا جعل الله يسوع اله, فهو سؤال مغلوط فلم يجعل الله اي احد الها غيره...

اما لماذا تجسد الله على هيئة بشر , فهو تجسد ليبذل الجسد البار على عود الصليب لخلاص البشرية اجمع

و سؤالك عن الاساءة الى الاديان الاخرى... نحن لا نعترف بوجود ديانات اخرى ولكن لا نسئ الى احد, نحن نذكر حقائق فقط


----------



## مسلم وافتخر (17 أبريل 2006)

http://http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=39



 شوفو العناوين واحكمواا


اذا انتم لا تعترفون بديننا فنحن لا نحتاح الى شهادتكم 

وعن ان رسولنا الحبيب محمد خاتم الانبياء وافضل البشر 
والدليل انه من عند الله 

ففكروا قليلا كيف عرف محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام 

قصص الانبياء اللذين جاؤااا من قبله ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

كيف عرف بدايه الخلق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ولماذا اسلم سلمان الفارسي
عندما كان نصراني - مسيحي - وقد عرف ان النبي الله الاخير محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم 
هو خاتم الرسل وقد اخبرة عنه رجل دين نصراني ..........................

وقال الله تعالى : ( لن ترضى عنك اليهود والنصارى ) صدق الله العظيم 

ونحن نرى ان اليهود والمسيحيون اصبحوااااااااااا كافه ضد الاسلام 

كالحرب على العراق وفلسطين والحروووب الصليبيه على المسلمين 
ورسم حبيبنا محمد عليه افضل الصلاة 

لو انت ما تعترف على ديننا فانا لا اعترف بدينكم  احالي 

ورد علي مالذي يجعل مشاهيركم يدخلوووووووووووووون الاسلام 

كا فليب ترووسيه وانيلكا وهنري وفييرا واخو مايكل جاكسون ومحمد علي كلاي
ومايك تايسون و فرقه الموسيقيه الشهيرة ام بوني ................................. الخ  والله بتعب لو اعد

وفي بريطانيا يدخل اكثر من 200 مسيحي للاسلام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وعندنا في قطر الحبه يدخل اكثر من 100 شخص للاسلام في شهر واحد من 
مختلف الديانات 

لماذا قال المستشرق بردناشوووووو  على البشريه ان تفتخر بانتساب محمد اليها .........


ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## My Rock (17 أبريل 2006)

مسلم وافتخر قال:
			
		

> وعن ان رسولنا الحبيب محمد خاتم الانبياء وافضل البشر
> والدليل انه من عند الله
> 
> ففكروا قليلا كيف عرف محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام
> ...


 

كلها موجودة في العهد القديم (التوراة), يعني لم يأت بشئ جديد



> كيف عرف بدايه الخلق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 

موجودة في التوراة ايضا!!!






> ورد علي مالذي يجعل مشاهيركم يدخلوووووووووووووون الاسلام


 

مين هم مشاهيرنا الي دخلوا الاسلام؟ قصدك الام الحبيبة ناهد متولي الشعراوي الي سابت الاسلام و امنت بالمسيح؟ أم الاخ محمد في قناة الحياة؟ ام الشيخ كامل منصور؟ ام الشيخ كامل النجار؟



> مايكل جاكسون


 
فرحان بمايك جاكسون دخل الاسلام؟ ههههههه مبروك عليكم مايكل جاكسون.... بيذكرني بقدوتكم... نفس الطباع ههههه





> وفي بريطانيا يدخل اكثر من 200 مسيحي للاسلام ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 

مين هم؟ و بعدين لننسى الارقام و الاشخاص, فهل لها اي معنى؟ فالهندوس اكثر عددا من المسلمين, فهل يعني ان دينهم دين سماوي؟


----------



## مسلم وافتخر (18 أبريل 2006)

لو انت نظرك صغيف فصلك نظارة انا قلت اخوووووووو مايكل جاكسون 
وفعلا انا فرحان باخووووووووووو مايكل 

لاننا احنا نحترم الشخص ونعطيه فرصه ليرجع الى الله 

وعن القصص يا هذا وتقول انها موجوده في التوراه قووول انها موجوده في التوراه
المحرفه وليس في التوراه الحقيقيه 

وعن الاسماء الذي ذكرتها لي فانا لا اعرف احدا منها 

واما عن ان الاسلام دين سماوي فهو كذلك فنحن لا نحتاج الى شهادتكم 

الرجاااااااااااااااااااااااااء لا تقارن الهندوس معنا فنحن لا نتشرف قارنهم بدينك لو ترضى


السؤال الاتي : صف لنا حقوق المراه عندكم
حكم الحجاب عندكم؟
حكم اكل الخنزير اعزكم الله ؟
جنس الملائكه عندكم ذكر ام انثى ؟
يقال انكم تقولون ان كان للمسيح حمار اعور؟؟؟؟ !!!!!! معلومات خارجيه غير موثوقه 
من هم الاقرب لكم اليهود ام نحن المسلمين؟
اذكر لنا عورة النساء عندكم وكيف تستر عورتها ؟؟
ولماذا لايتزوجون رجال الدين عندكم ؟


رد علي يا شاطر


----------



## مسلم وافتخر (18 أبريل 2006)

ساعه انتظر الرد


----------



## مسلم وافتخر (18 أبريل 2006)

لا اله الا الله  محمد رسول الله 

في اسئله لم تجيبوا عليها 

الرجاء الاخنصار خير الكلام ما قل ودل

انتم تقولون ان القران شعر ومغلط وغير صحيح ههههههههههههههههه فلا تضحكوني

جيبولي ايه غير صحيحه كتابيا 
يا جماعه القران افصح الكلام سبحان الله
حشى لله ما تصفون 
وتقول يا هذا ان القران به شعر مقتبس 
يالله اثبتلي هههههههههههههههههههههه
القران ليس بشعر القران كلام الله تعالى قوي المعنى 
صادق المكتوب  ومريح القلوب 
جاء تحديا للعرب لانهم كانوا بارعين في الشعر  
ولكن الله تعالى جاء بالقران على يد حبيبيه محمد 
ليتحدى قوة الكلام عند العرب 
لو كان شعرا لقالوا عنه العرب قبل قديم الزمن اما اللغه العربيه الاصيله فهي مريضه
او شبه معدومه 
لو انتم تقولون ان في كتابكم مذكور ان هناك رسول كذاب فهذا كتاب محرف 
حتى عندنا من ايات الذكر الحكيم 

( لن ترضى عنك اليهود والنصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم.........................
وهذا الشئ ظاهر

الله سبحانه وتعالى علمنا في القران امور حياتنا وهو دستورنا 
به نعتز وبدونه ننذل 
به كلام الله 
القران به سكون 
ذكره يحي النفوس 

واما اذا انت ناوي تدور على الحق رووووووووووح اقرا من القران بس بشرط لازم
تفهم لان القران بلسان عربي اصيل نقي 
وللعلم انت لا تلمسه لان في ديننا لا يمسه الا الطاهر


اما عن اسالتي فهناك اسئله لم تجاوبوني عليها

اليكم اسئلتي التاليه 


كيف تسمحون لانفسكم بالقول ان نبي الله زكريا شرب الخمر ؟؟ اعوذ بالله 

وعن قصه الاسراء والمعراج 
فهي حدثت فعلا والدليل موجود عندنا القصه تاكد منها انت شخصيا


----------



## مسلم وافتخر (19 أبريل 2006)

???????????????????

وينكم


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (19 أبريل 2006)

مسلم وافتخر قال:
			
		

> http://http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=39
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

لا أعتقدأن أمثال مايكل جاكسون و هؤلاء الذين ذكرتهم  يمثلون الديانة المسيحية بأى شكل من الأشكال .. فليس معنى أن  أحدا ترك ديانته أن هذا يعنى أن ديانته خاطئة..

أما عن ترك الديانة المسيحية فهذه من علامات المجئ الثانى و أيضا ظهور أنبياء كذبة يضللون الناس..

*" لأنه لا يأتى إن لم يأتى الارتداد أولا و يستعلن انسان الخطية ابن الهلاك "*
*(2تس3:2)*

المقصود بالايه ان المسيح لن يأتى قبل حدوث الارتداد و  ظهور المسيح الدجال ..​


----------



## مسلم وافتخر (19 أبريل 2006)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انا قلت اخو مايكل جاكسون وليس هو 


سؤال في خاطري مالذي يجعلهم انهم يدخلووووووووون الاسلام ؟

هل الاسلام دين عدل طبعا بكل تاكيد نعم ؟  بس ابغي جوابكم .

هل نحن المسلمون لنا صفات تميزنا عن العالم ؟

ام هم يعرفوون اننا على حق ؟ بكل تاكيد ؟

بس في اسئله لم تجيبوا عليها !!!!!!!


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (19 أبريل 2006)

السؤال الاتي : صف لنا حقوق المراه عندكم
حكم الحجاب عندكم؟
حكم اكل الخنزير اعزكم الله ؟
جنس الملائكه عندكم ذكر ام انثى ؟
يقال انكم تقولون ان كان للمسيح حمار اعور؟؟؟؟ !!!!!! معلومات خارجيه غير موثوقه 
من هم الاقرب لكم اليهود ام نحن المسلمين؟
اذكر لنا عورة النساء عندكم وكيف تستر عورتها ؟؟
ولماذا لايتزوجون رجال الدين عندكم ؟


الاجابات:

1))) أعتقد أن المرأة مكرمة فى المسيحية لأقصى درجة ..يكفى أنه لا تعدد للزوجات و لا طلاق إلا لعلة الزنا.. كما أن كل آيات الكتاب المقدس تحث الرجل على محبة زوجته و الالتصاق بها ليصيرا
جسدا واحدا ..

2))) ليس عندنا حجاب ..المرأة فقط يجب أن تغطى رأسها فى الكنيسة فقط.

3)))لا أعرف إجابته بالتدقيق و لكن دعنى أبحث لك عن إجابة قريبا .

4)))الملائكة أرواحا  أى أنه لا ذكور و لا إناث .. لا تأكل و لا تشرب و لا تنام.

5)))لا أفهم ماذا تقصد بحمار اعور؟؟ لا يوجد عندنا شئ كهذا !! ( أرجو التوضيح )

6))) مطلوب من النساء أن يكونوا محتشمات .. أما الكتاب لم يذكر عورات المرأة !!
فقط مطلوب منها أن تحتشم فى ملبسها و سلوكها العفيف .

7)))و من قال أن رجال الدين لا يتزوجون؟؟
رجال الدين أى الكهنة ( القساوسة) يتزوجون..

أما الرهبان هم اللذين لا يتزوجون و هذا الطريق اختيارى أى أنهم يفضلوا العيش مع الله و التفرغ للعبادة  .


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (19 أبريل 2006)

مسلم وافتخر قال:
			
		

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> انا قلت اخو مايكل جاكسون وليس هو
> 
> ...


 

لماذا يدخلون الإسلام ؟؟

ببساطة شديدة لأنه شئ جديد و هم يحبون تجربة كل ما هو جديد ..يعنى بالنسبة لهم ده شئ مجهول .. يعنى معندهمش مانع يغيروا ديانتهم لو ظهرت ديانة جديدة ..لمجرد التجربة ..

و إذا افترضنا عكس ذلك فبالتأكيد السبب هو جهلهم و عدم إيمانهم بالديانة الصحيحة ..


----------



## مسلم وافتخر (19 أبريل 2006)

ليش ما تقوووووووووول انه الاسلام صحيح في نظرهم 

ليش تقولون انه نبي الله زكريا شرب الخمر ؟  اعوذ بالله 

كم عدد الانبياء العرب في مذهبكم ؟

ومن هم ؟

ليش الانجيل متعدد ؟ وكل مذهب له انجيل خاص ؟


----------



## Coptic Man (19 أبريل 2006)

مسلم وافتخر قال:
			
		

> ليش ما تقوووووووووول انه الاسلام صحيح في نظرهم



لان الاسلام ليس بدينا فليس هناك دين يدعوا للقتل وزواج العديد من النساء و زواج الاطفال او يقوم النبي الخاص بدعوته بالغزوات والفتوحات باسم الدين فهذا ليس بدين والامثلة اكتر من اذكرها في مشاركة واحدة 



> ليش تقولون انه نبي الله زكريا شرب الخمر ؟  اعوذ بالله


 
لاني الانجيل لايعرف المجاملة علشان نبي يبقي سالم وبرئ من اي خطية

 الجميع ذاغوا وفسدوا واعوذهم مجد الله 

ليس احد بلا خطية لا احد 

من منكم بلا خطية فليرجمها اولا بحجر

ده كلام الانجيل 

الكتاب المقدس يقول ماحدش ولايجامل احد وده اكبر دليل علي مصداقيته لو كان حرف هل سوف يحرف للاسؤ ام للافضل !!




> كم عدد الانبياء العرب في مذهبكم ؟
> 
> ومن هم ؟


 
لايوجد لاني الشعب الوحيد اللي اختص بالنبؤة هو اسرائيل لانه الذي كان يعرف الرب اما الباقي فهم عبدة اوثان ومن قديم الازل لم يسلكوا في دروب الرب



> ليش الانجيل متعدد ؟ وكل مذهب له انجيل خاص ؟



الانجيل ليس متعدد وانما كل انجيل مختص بذاته يصف جانب من وجهة نظر معينة ويقوم بكتباتها كرسائل فرح وبشري سارة بولادة وصلب وقيامة مخلص العالم 

من قال كل مذهب له انجيل الخاص به كلنا نعترف با انجيل واحد ولايوجد عليه خلاف 

تحياتي ,,


----------



## مسلم وافتخر (19 أبريل 2006)

اذا انت تقول لم ياتي رسل من غير غير اقوام اخرة 
وجاء الرسل لبني اسرائيل فدينكم مخصص وليس عام 

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

اذا انتم لاتؤمنون بني الله صالح وهود وشعيب 
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اذا انتم تقولون اننا نبيح التعدد فعلا نحن نبيح التعدد ولكن انتم تعلنون الزنا
في كل مكان 
انت تبيحون انفراد البنت مع الولد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وجعلتم البنت سلعه للتسويق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ولديكم انعدام الغيرة !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coptic Man (19 أبريل 2006)

> اذا انت تقول لم ياتي رسل من غير غير اقوام اخرة
> وجاء الرسل لبني اسرائيل فدينكم مخصص وليس عام
> 
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



الرسل تاتي لمن يؤمن بالله ولكن ضل عنه 

رفضوا انهم يا منوا بيه يبقي ازاي هيبقي فيهم انبياء ؟

زمان كان اغلب العالم وثني رافض لله ووجوده و كانوا يرون شعب الله وعارفين انهم يعبدون الله الواحد ويسمعون رسالته ولكن لاء يعبدونه زي البوذيين حاليا 




> اذا انتم لاتؤمنون بني الله صالح وهود وشعيب
> ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



لايوجد ادلة تاريخية غير القران تثبت وجودهم اصلا 



> اذا انتم تقولون اننا نبيح التعدد فعلا نحن نبيح التعدد ولكن انتم تعلنون الزنا
> في كل مكان
> انت تبيحون انفراد البنت مع الولد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وجعلتم البنت سلعه للتسويق ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ولديكم انعدام الغيرة !!!!!!!!



ممكن ادلة ونصوص من الانجيل 

لماذا ناخذ بمصداقية كلامك وهو خطا هات دليل علي صدق كلامك

تحياتي ,,


----------



## مسلم وافتخر (19 أبريل 2006)

اقول تعلم ادب الكاتبه 

شنو مخنوث شنو لوطس حسن الفاظك

يا اخي انا استدل من الواقع وعن الانجيل انا ما اعرف فيه 

لانكم لا تعترفون بقراننا 
واما عن الحق فان الله واحد لا اله الا هو 

انتم تقولون ان يسوع الله فكيف ولد ؟ هل الله يولد !!!! كيف يولد يعني لله ام 
من البشر !!!!!!!!!
وهل كان ياكل لو كان يسوع ياكل هل كان يجوع ؟!!!!!!
لو لم ياكل هل كان بيموت ؟!!!!
انت فكر بانحياديه ولا تنحاز لدينك فكر بغير دين ثم قرر ؟؟؟؟



من يرد !!!


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (19 أبريل 2006)

مسلم وافتخر قال:
			
		

> اقول تعلم ادب الكاتبه
> 
> شنو مخنوث شنو لوطس حسن الفاظك
> 
> ...


 

موضوع تجسد و ميلاد الله تحدثنا فيه كثيرا و لا أعلم لماذا لا تدركونه ..؟؟!!
نزل المسيح من قمة عرشه إلى بطن العذراء ليولد ليفدى البشرية أجمع و ينجيهم من حكم الموت
الناتج عن الخطية , فكان يتحتم أن يأتى شخص ليدفع الدين عن الإنسان فتنازل الله من قمة عرشه و أخذ شكل الإنسان لمحبته الفائقة للبشر ........

و مادام المسيح أخذ شكل الجسد فأنه حتما كان يأكل و يشرب و يجوع .. و الدليل أنه عندما صام أربعين ليلة جاع و جربه الشيطان على الجبل ....

أما عن موته فهو بالفعل صلب و مات و لكنه قام  بمجد عظيم منتصرا على الخطية و الموت...

" بموته أبطل عز الموت "

إذا استوعبت فكرة أن الله تجسد لأجلنا أى أخذ شكل الجسد ليفدينا فسوف تفهم كل شئ ...


أشكرك يا عزيزى ...
+
+
+​


----------



## مسلم وافتخر (20 أبريل 2006)

انت لم تجاوب الاسئله كامله ؟؟؟؟؟

استغفر الله 

يعني في فكركم ان ربكم كان يقضي حاجته   اعزكم الله 

؟؟؟

كيف تجراوون على هذا الكلام 

ان هو نزل في بطن مريم عليها السلام 
لماذا لم ياتي مرة وحده؟؟؟؟
بدون ولاده؟
اليس هو رب في معتقداتكم!!!!!

ولماذا قتل لجلنا ماذا فعلنا ليضحي بنفسه لاجلنا؟؟؟


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (20 أبريل 2006)

مسلم وافتخر قال:
			
		

> انت لم تجاوب الاسئله كامله ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> استغفر الله
> 
> ...


 

مادام الله نزل إلى الأرض و أخذ شكل الإنسان فمن الطبيعى أن تكون له كل الاحتياجات البشرية 
أى أنه كان يأكل و يشرب و  يجوع و يقضى حاجته .......إلخ.
+
+

المسيح لم يأتى مرة واحدة زى ما بتقول فالسبب الأساسى فى هذا هو خطية آدم  فكان يجب أن يتنازل عن عرشه و يأخذ جسد إنسان حتى يخلص البشرية من الخطية الأولى لآدم و هذه الخطية عقوبتها الموت و لكن الله بمحبته الفائقة للإنسان لم يشأ أن يميته فنزل هو  و حمل خطيته..
هذه إجابة سؤالك بشأن أنه لماذا مات من أجلنا ....



شكرا لك  ..​


----------



## My Rock (20 أبريل 2006)

مسلم وافتخر قال:
			
		

> انت لم تجاوب الاسئله كامله ؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> استغفر الله
> 
> يعني في فكركم ان ربكم كان يقضي حاجته اعزكم الله


 

الله يقضي حاجته قصدك يدخل الحمام؟

عزيزي, الجسد الذي كان يقضي حاجته, فالله بعيد عن هذه الامور الملموسة





> ان هو نزل في بطن مريم عليها السلام


 
اسمه التجسد يا اخي




> لماذا لم ياتي مرة وحده؟؟؟؟


 

وهل لك ان ترى الله بمجده؟ مستحيل, الله يتجلى للبشر لكن لا يظهر بكل مجده الا في وقته



> بدون ولاده؟


 
الله يولد؟ انت بتتكطلم في اي يوم بالشهر يا عم؟





> ولماذا قتل لجلنا ماذا فعلنا ليضحي بنفسه لاجلنا؟؟؟


 
لان الجميع اخطأوا و اعوزهم مجد الله

يعني خطيتنا هي كانت السبب

فدانا بدمه, فنحن المستحقون الثصلب و الموت, اخذه عنا و خلصنا


----------



## مسلم وافتخر (21 أبريل 2006)

تقول ان الجسد كان للرب 

وهو الذي كان --- يرووح الحمام ---

الدليل ؟

ليش مش هو رب ليش كان يقضي حاجته ؟

مش هو رب ليش ضحى بنفسه وهو الرب كان يقدر 
يمشي الموضوع ؟

دام انه هو الرب ليش تصوروونه مع الدليل ؟

من الذي امركم بوضع الصليب طبعا ابغي الدليل من الانجيل ؟

هل تعتبروون ان التوراه محرف ؟

انتم تقولون ان اليسوع ابن الله ؟ من هو الله ؟

صف لنا الله ؟  

من تقوم الساعه ؟ مع الدليل ؟

ليش تجمهر اليهود في خيبر والمدينه عندما علموا بحضور اخر الرسل 
محمد صلى الله عليع وسم ؟

ليش عنكم عنصريه ؟ في اختيار الكهنه 
الافضليه للاوروبيين ؟
دام انه انتم تقولون ان المسيح صلب في فلسطين ؟!

لماذا الكنائس في روما اعظم ؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (21 أبريل 2006)

وماذا يعيب الرب في ان يقضي حاجته كالبشر حال تجسده ؟؟؟

من الذي خلق الانسان ، وخلق فيه قضاء الحاجة ؟؟؟

اليس هو الله ؟؟؟

هل الله خلق شيء عيب او خطأ ؟؟؟؟

العيب أو الخطأ هو تقدير الناس لبعض الامور 

الغريب ان المسلمون لا يفكرون ، يعتبرون ان قضاء الحاجة شيء خطأ 
جرم او نقيصة او حرام او عيب ...

عزيزي لو كانت الامور بهكذا مقياس ( عيب ) ، فلماذ ا خلق الله الانسان يقضي حاجته ؟؟؟

يا مسلم وتفتخر 

فكر قليلا قبل ان تضخ اسئلة لم تفكر فيها ثواني قبل ان تكتبها ...


----------



## مسلم وافتخر (21 أبريل 2006)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

نحن بشر يا هذا انا فكرت قبل ما اكتب انت فكر ورد 

استغفر الله حشى لله عما تصفون 

والله اضحكتني 

قضاء الحاجه مو عيب بل ضرورة لنا نحن البشر وليس للرب 

والله تعالى لا يجوع لياكل نحن البشر نجووووع وناكل 

اقول يا نيو مان استعفر ربك واطلب من العفو لا تتبع الشيطان 

لو الرب يجوع يعني الله ناقص ؟؟؟  !!!!!!

كيف تجرا ملك الموت ان يقتل ربه ؟؟؟ يقضي رووحه ؟

ومن الذي احياه بعد مماته ؟؟؟ 

يا اخي المساله ما يبلها تفكير بس قناعه ؟؟

وردوا على اسئلتي التي لم تجاوبوني فيها ؟


----------



## My Rock (21 أبريل 2006)

مسلم وافتخر قال:
			
		

> دام انه هو الرب ليش تصوروونه مع الدليل ؟


 
نصور مين يا اخي؟ و دليل ايه الي تريده؟
معلش لغتك مش مفهومة... خذ وقت اكثر لصياغة جملتك يا اخي





> من الذي امركم بوضع الصليب طبعا ابغي الدليل من الانجيل ؟


 

يا اخي فسر سؤالك بصيغة مفهومة, ما المقصود بوضع الصليب؟ بوضع الصليب فين؟




> هل تعتبروون ان التوراه محرف ؟


 

لا اله الا المسيح, سؤالك الي قبل هذا فين و هذا السؤال فين!

هو انت يا ابني مفيش تسلسل في افكارك  لا تسأل لمجدر السؤال و السفاهة فقط؟

المهم, اولا الاسم هو العهد القديم, و نحن لا نقول انه محرف بل هو كلمة الله الثابتة الغير متغيرة على مر العصور و الاجيال







> انتم تقولون ان اليسوع ابن الله ؟ من هو الله ؟


 

تحذير من تكرار كلمة اليسوع مرة ثانية والا ردك سيحذف كله

و الجواب هو ان المسيح يسوع هو الله نفسه فيا ريت لو تراج المشاركات الاولى لترى معنى ابن الله الي شرحتها ليك كذا مرة و لم تقرأها





> صف لنا الله ؟


 

لا اعتقد ان الله محدود لهذه الدرجة لاصفه بكلمة او اثنين, لكن الله محبة, الهنا اله عادل قدوس و رحيم, و بأجتماع هذه الصفات نلنا الخلاص الذي في المسيح يسوع, فهو لعدالته و قداسته لم يرضى على الخطية و لمحبته و رحمته فدانا بدمه





> من تقوم الساعه ؟ مع الدليل ؟


 

ليس لنا ان نعرف هذه الاوقات بحسب الانجيل و من فم المسيح الطاهر




> ليش تجمهر اليهود في خيبر والمدينه عندما علموا بحضور اخر الرسل
> محمد صلى الله عليع وسم ؟


 

هههههههههههه شو دخلنا بالتاريخ يا عم؟
بعدين نحن لا نؤمن ان اليهود حاربوا رسول في خيبر, لا ارف هذا الرسول و لا أومن به






> ليش عنكم عنصريه ؟ في اختيار الكهنه
> الافضليه للاوروبيين ؟


 

رجاءا ان تكون محترم و ترقى بمستوى الحوار, فما هذا الكلام التي تنعت الطرف الاخر بالعنصرية

كن مؤدب






> دام انه انتم تقولون ان المسيح صلب في فلسطين ؟!
> 
> لماذا الكنائس في روما اعظم ؟


 

ما دخل مكان صلب المسيح في مكان الكنائس؟    :thnk0001: 

:act23: :boxing:


----------



## الرائحة الذكية (21 أبريل 2006)

coffinsday قال:
			
		

> اخ انا مسلم وافتخر انتا تسال اسئله لا معنى لها وتقول اننا لا نجاوب لماذا لا تدخل هذا الموقع وهناك رد على جميع اسئلتك من الالف الى الياء
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*ألف شكر أخى العزيز .. الموقع ممتاز ..*
*ربنا يحفظك ..*


----------



## مسلم وافتخر (22 أبريل 2006)

ليه تقول ارف لنبينا الكريم 

انا ما سبيت مذهبكم 
لو انت مو فاهم اسئلتي لا تجاوب وخل غيرك يجاوب 

يالله ردوا ؟


----------



## مسلم وافتخر (22 أبريل 2006)

اذا انت لا


----------



## مسلم وافتخر (22 أبريل 2006)

اتمنى منكم ان تلتزمو بالاحترام 
ما في حاجه انكم تسبووون حبيبا محمد افضل ابشر 

ياخي انا اسال مو من حقي 

لو انا ما عندي اسلوب في صياغه الاسئله فهذا ليس من شانكم 
شانكم فقط بالرد على الاسئله 
مرة قلتو عني غبي ومرة تتجراون وتسبون حبيبنا 

والله لو فيكم خير سبوا نبينا امامنا 

والله العظيم واقسم بالله انه يكون اخر يوم لكم 

لو انتم فيكم رجل واحد انا مستعد ان اواجه شخصيا 
بس لا تنسون انا قلت رجل 

لا تلوموني على اسلوبي لومو انفسكم على سبكم لحبيبنا محمد 

افضل الخلق وخاتم النبيين 

احمد الله كثيرا وهو الذي يزيدني قوة بعد قوة وايماننا بعد ايمان 

انا استطيع ان اسب ولكن ديننا علمنا الاحترام 

وعلمنا التقيد بتعاليمه

اشهد ان لا اله الا الله واشهد ان محمد رسول الله 

سؤالي الاتي 

بما انكم تسبون حبيبا محمد 

دلوني على نص من كتابكم ان سب محمد جائز 

؟


----------



## My Rock (22 أبريل 2006)

مسلم وافتخر قال:
			
		

> اتمنى منكم ان تلتزمو بالاحترام
> ما في حاجه انكم تسبووون حبيبا محمد افضل ابشر


 
هل تعرف معنى كلمة السب؟ متى سبينا محمدك؟




> لو انا ما عندي اسلوب في صياغه الاسئله فهذا ليس من شانكم
> شانكم فقط بالرد على الاسئله


 
يا أخي اسأل بطريقة مفهومة حتى نقدر نرد عليك... يعني كون واضح في لغتك و خذ وقتك في صياغة الجملة





> والله لو فيكم خير سبوا نبينا امامنا
> 
> والله العظيم واقسم بالله انه يكون اخر يوم لكم
> 
> لو انتم فيكم رجل واحد انا مستعد ان اواجه شخصيا


 
لا الومك, فالهك و قرأنك و محمدك يحثوك على القتل و الارهاب, هل ترى ماذا تتبع؟

اترك القارئ يحكم...


----------



## مسلم وافتخر (23 أبريل 2006)

اي دين هذا يحثكم على السب
اما عن صياغه الاسئله فهذا ليس من شانك 

ارجو منك عدم الاساءة على نبينا الكريم 

اما عن القتل فهو مشروع في ديننا لحالات فقط
وتعاليمنا مفهومه ودروسه من الله عز وجل

اما نتم تقولون اننا ارهابيون وانتم تقتلون وتسفكون الدماء
في كل شبر في العالم 
في افغانستان وتساندون اليهود في فلسطين 
والعراق !
وتقولون اننا ارهابيون 

انت بصراحه عار على العالم 

ولا تفسر كلامي بمزاجك 
يا صهيوني


----------



## My Rock (25 أبريل 2006)

مسلم وافتخر قال:
			
		

> ارجو منك عدم الاساءة على نبينا الكريم


 
لا اله الا المسيح... يا اخي انت حتضل تكرر الجملة هذه؟ متى سبيت رسولك؟



> اما عن القتل فهو مشروع في ديننا لحالات فقط
> وتعاليمنا مفهومه ودروسه من الله عز وجل


 

شكرا ليك من اجل هذا الاعتراف بشرعية القتل...



> اما نتم تقولون اننا ارهابيون وانتم تقتلون وتسفكون الدماء
> في كل شبر في العالم
> في افغانستان وتساندون اليهود في فلسطين
> والعراق !
> وتقولون اننا ارهابيون


 

يا حرام... يا اخي لماذا الابتعاد عن الموضوع؟ انا فين بنتكلم و انت فين بتتكلم؟ 

بعدين لماذا تنسب لي القتلى الذي في العراق و في افغانستان, ما لي و لهم ؟؟؟؟؟




> انت بصراحه عار على العالم


 

ربنا يسامحك...


----------



## مسلم وافتخر (30 مايو 2006)

ههههههههههههههههه

ويسامحكم وانتم تسبون نبينا 

 المهم 

ارجو من الجميع عدم سب نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعدم 
التعرض للدين الاسلامي لو سمحتم 

اما عن المسلين فايضا عدم الاساءة الى اي ديانه من الديانيات السماويه 



فقط للتذكير


----------



## Michael (30 مايو 2006)

تقوم ببدء الاهانة ثم تتمسكن

انت اية

ضربنى واشتكى عليا


----------



## My Rock (30 مايو 2006)

مسلم وافتخر قال:
			
		

> ههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ويسامحكم وانتم تسبون نبينا
> 
> ...


 
متى سببت نبيك؟ و هل اذا سببت و شتمت نبيك, تقوم بشتم الاخرين؟

المهم, اعتقد انك فلست, فلا اراك تسأل في المسيحيات بعد... لعلك نيرت بالحق...


----------



## مصرى (1 يونيو 2006)

الى الاخ new_man   :
الذي صلب هو جسد بار لم يعرف الخطية, اي جسد انسان كامل بذل من اجل خطايانا
ومن هنا فان اجابة سؤالك :
الذي مات على الصليب هو الجسد ( الناسوت ) ولان (اللاهوت) لم يفارقة 
فلم يستطع الموت ان يمسك بالناسوت ، فقام من بين الاموات ...

ما هذا الخلط   اما ان يكون جسدا بارا لم يعرف الخطأ او ان يكون جسد انسان وروح الرب  كما تقولون وكما يقول كتابكم المقدس

لم ينفصلا عن بعضهما لحظة واحدة ولا طرفة عين ، ولم يمتزجا بحيث يلغي احدهما تأثير الآخر ...لا يستطيع الموت ان يمسك جسد المسيح لانه فيه كان يتحد الناسوت باللاهوت ( الله الظاهر في الجسد ) 


كيف تقول الكلام    ثم تأتى بعده بالنقيض


----------



## NEW_MAN (2 يونيو 2006)

الاخ الفاضل : مصري 

اهلا وسهلا معنا في المنتدى 



			
				مصرى قال:
			
		

> الى الاخ new_man :
> 
> ما هذا الخلط اما ان يكون جسدا بارا لم يعرف الخطأ او ان يكون جسد انسان وروح الرب كما تقولون وكما يقول كتابكم المقدس
> 
> كيف تقول الكلام ثم تأتى بعده بالنقيض


 
اخي الفاضل ، ليس هناك تناقض في كلامي 

فليس هناك اي تناقض ان يكون الرب يسوع المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ( اي له جسد انسان كامل ) ومع هذا فهو البار الذي لم يعرف الخطية 

يقول الوحي الالهي بالكتاب المقدس عن الرب يسوع : 

"فاذ قد تشارك الاولاد في اللحم والدم اشترك هو ايضا كذلك فيهما لكي يبيد بالموت ذاك الذي له سلطان الموت اي ابليس
15 ويعتق اولئك الذين خوفا من الموت كانوا جميعا كل حياتهم تحت العبودية.
16 لانه حقا ليس يمسك الملائكة بل يمسك نسل ابراهيم
17 من ثم كان ينبغي ان يشبه اخوته في كل شيء لكي يكون رحيما ورئيس كهنة امينا في ما للّه حتى يكفّر خطايا الشعب."
(عبرانيين 2: 14 - 17)

ويقول ايضا : " لان ليس لنا رئيس كهنة غير قادر ان يرثي لضعفاتنا بل مجرب في كل شيء مثلنا بلا خطية" 
(عبرانني 4: 15) 

اذا فالرب يسوع المسيح كان انسانا كاملا من حيث الجسد مثلنا ( يجوع ويعطش ويدمي اذا انجرح ويموت على الصليب ) ولكنه كان يختلف عنّا كونه ( القدوس المولود من العذراء ) ( لوقا 1: 35) اي انه الله الظاهر في الجسد ، ولهذا لم يكن الموت سلطان ان يمسك جسد يسوع لانه كان متحدا باللاهوت ....

كل الناس تموت ، وتبقى في القبر حتى تسمع صوت يسوع القائم من الاموات منتصرا عليه ( البكر من الاموات ) ( رؤيا 1: 5)

اتمنى ان يكون التوضيح قد اجاب عن سؤالك ...

مع تحياتي


----------



## sam_on_u_all (26 أغسطس 2006)

53أتظُنٌّ أنَّي لا أقدِرُ أنْ أطلُبَ إلى* أبـي،* فيُرسِل لي في الحالِ أكثَرَ مِنْ اَثنَي عشَرَ جَيشًا مِنَ المَلائِكَةِ؟
ردا على حكاية ابن النيل و ابن مصر ...............إلخ
هل يوجد من يقول  ( حابعت لابويا النيل جواب؟) او انا سلمت عل امى مصر؟)


----------



## My Rock (26 أغسطس 2006)

sam_on_u_all قال:


> 53أتظُنٌّ أنَّي لا أقدِرُ أنْ أطلُبَ إلى* أبـي،* فيُرسِل لي في الحالِ أكثَرَ مِنْ اَثنَي عشَرَ جَيشًا مِنَ المَلائِكَةِ؟
> ردا على حكاية ابن النيل و ابن مصر ...............إلخ
> هل يوجد من يقول ( حابعت لابويا النيل جواب؟) او انا سلمت عل امى مصر؟)


 

مداخلتك غير مفهومة بالمرة, فلما الاستعجال؟ خذ وقتك في الكتاب و حاول توصل الفكرة للاخرين

سلام و نعمة


----------



## الأمة (16 أكتوبر 2006)

ياشباب والله إنكم في غفلة
أبعطيكم فكره  :::  جميع الكتب التي أنزلها الله على أنبياءه محرفه إلا القرآن تعرفون لماذا لأن القرآن تكفل بحفظه الله عز وجل أما الكتب السابقة ومنها التوراه والإنجيل تكفل بحفظها الانسان مما أدى إلى التحريف العظيم
ياشبـــاب ماأنتم فاعلون بيوم الحساب بيوم الدين بيوم القيامة بعد البعث ماهي حجتكم أمام الله 
والله إني أخاف أن تدخلوا النار نار جهنم 
نحن المسلمين نؤمن بجميع الأنبياء والرسل وأنتم لاتؤمنون بجميع الأنبياء 
وتلاحظون كيف العالم  يحارب المسلمين لماذا بالله لماذا؟؟؟ لأنه دين الحق لأنه يؤمن بـ لإله إلا الله محمد رسول الله

وفي الأخير أدعو الله العزيز الجليل الرحمن الرحيم الحي القيوم الواحد الأحد الفرد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد بأن يهديكم الى دين الحق وينجيكم من عذاب يوم عظيم
وأشكركم على مشاهدتكم موضوعي


----------



## Coptic Man (16 أكتوبر 2006)

> *ياشباب والله إنكم في غفلة*
> *أبعطيكم فكره ::: جميع الكتب التي أنزلها الله على أنبياءه محرفه إلا القرآن تعرفون لماذا لأن القرآن تكفل بحفظه الله عز وجل أما الكتب السابقة ومنها التوراه والإنجيل تكفل بحفظها الانسان مما أدى إلى التحريف العظيم*




*- ياحرام وده من ايه بالضبط هو الكتب اللي فاتت اللي امر بكتابتهم بشر والقران امر بيه ربنا *

*هو مش التوراة والانجيل والقران ( في نظركم طبعا بس ) من ربنا *

*ولا 2 من البشر والاخير من ربنا*

*اه اه صحيح افتكرتك مش اله القران ده برضه بتاع الناسخ والمنسوخ اللي بيرجع في كلامه هههههه*

*لما يبقي قد كلامه ها ابقي اعترف بكلامه *



> *ياشبـــاب ماأنتم فاعلون بيوم الحساب بيوم الدين بيوم القيامة بعد البعث ماهي حجتكم أمام الله *
> *والله إني أخاف أن تدخلوا النار نار جهنم *




*- هتحتاج الخوف ده وانتا واقف قدام رب المجد عاريا وهو يدينك علي غلاظة قلبك انك لما تعترف به ربا واله سوف تحتاج هذا الخوف وانتا في جحيم ابدية ونار تطفئا ابدية الي ابد الدهور *

*ربنا يهديك*

*



			نحن المسلمين نؤمن بجميع الأنبياء والرسل وأنتم لاتؤمنون بجميع الأنبياء
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*- نحن نؤمن بالجميع معادا حماده رسول النكاح *

*فهل هذا عيب هل ترضي ان نؤمن باله سنته النكاح ورزقه علي سن رمحه وامر ان يقاتل الناس جميعا ده انسان مريض نفسي*

*



			وتلاحظون كيف العالم يحارب المسلمين لماذا بالله لماذا؟؟؟ لأنه دين الحق لأنه يؤمن بـ لإله إلا الله محمد رسول الله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*- ياحرام طيب ما المسيحين بيقولوا لا اله الا الله يسوع كلمة الله :yahoo: *



> *وفي الأخير أدعو الله العزيز الجليل الرحمن الرحيم الحي القيوم الواحد الأحد الفرد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يولد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد بأن يهديكم الى دين الحق وينجيكم من عذاب يوم عظيم*
> *وأشكركم على مشاهدتكم موضوعي*




*- ربنا يهديك وشكرا لدعوتك بس ياريت توفر كلامك لنفسك او تناقش بموضوعية :yaka: *


----------



## الأمة (16 أكتوبر 2006)

Coptic Man قال:


> *- ياحرام وده من ايه بالضبط هو الكتب اللي فاتت اللي امر بكتابتهم بشر والقران امر بيه ربنا *
> 
> *هو مش التوراة والانجيل والقران ( في نظركم طبعا بس ) من ربنا *
> 
> ...




أشكرك على كلامك وأنا تكلمت بهدوء من دون عصبية وأرى إنك مقهور ومنزعج
على العموم في سؤال ودي تجاوبه لماذا العالم جميعا يحارب المسلمين؟؟
وثانيا أخي الكريم من قال بأننا نحارب الناس جميعا نحن دين سمح دين الأخوة 
وبالنسبة للرسول محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم  بأنكم لاتؤمنون به 
أنا نصحتك وبكيفك لك الحريه
وأنا سأعطيك آيات من القرآن 
بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
( الذين كفروا وصدوا عن سبيل الله أضل أعمالهم  1  والذين اءمنوا وعملوا الصالحات وءامنوا بما أنزل على محمد وهو الحق من ربهم كفر عنهم سيئاتهم وأصلح بالهم  2  ذلك بأن الذين كفروا اتبعوا الباطل وأن الذين ءامنوا اتبعوا الحق من ربهم كذالك يضرب الله الناس أمثالهم  3  )


----------



## Coptic Man (17 أكتوبر 2006)

*



			أشكرك على كلامك وأنا تكلمت بهدوء من دون عصبية وأرى إنك مقهور ومنزعج
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*هههههههه*

*هو اسلوب السخرية بقيتوا بتقولوا عليه عصبية وقهر وانزعاج كمان لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله *


*



			على العموم في سؤال ودي تجاوبه لماذا العالم جميعا يحارب المسلمين؟؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*- ده مين بالضبط اللي بيحارب مين ؟*

*- هما مش برضه المحمديين هما اللي ضربوا برجي اميركا وموتوا الاف الاشخاص بمنتهي البساطة *

*هما اللي جنوه علي نفسهم *

*العالم يحارب الارهاب هذه الجرثومة الاسلامية البغيضة *

*وبعدين مش احنا اللي قولنا امرت ان اقاتل الناس جميعااااااا*

*ولا كلامي غلط*

*



			وثانيا أخي الكريم من قال بأننا نحارب الناس جميعا نحن دين سمح دين الأخوة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*لازم تفهم اني دينكم مش دين سماح وانما دين ارقة دماء الاخرين واذا اتيت لك بايات القتل فلن تستطيع الرد عليها جميعا يمكنك ان تجد حجة لواحدة او اثنان او عشرة ولن تقدر ان تصمد امامها صدقا  *



> *وبالنسبة للرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بأنكم لاتؤمنون به *
> *أنا نصحتك وبكيفك لك الحريه*
> *وأنا سأعطيك آيات من القرآن *
> *بعد أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> *( الذين كفروا وصدوا عن سبيل الله أضل أعمالهم 1 والذين اءمنوا وعملوا الصالحات وءامنوا بما أنزل على محمد وهو الحق من ربهم كفر عنهم سيئاتهم وأصلح بالهم 2 ذلك بأن الذين كفروا اتبعوا الباطل وأن الذين ءامنوا اتبعوا الحق من ربهم كذالك يضرب الله الناس أمثالهم 3 *




*شكرا لدعوتك الجميلة ولكن لن اقبل بدين رسول يقول عن عن نفسه سنتي النكاح ورزقي علي سن رمحي رسول يسعي وراء شهواته *

*لا اريد ديننا الجنة بتاعته عبارة عن وكر وكبارية ليلي *

*لا اريد جنه بها نساء حور وغلمان مخلدون *

*فمن يريد هذه الاشياء المادية العفنة يمكنه ان يجدها في العالم وليس في السماوات النقية من هذه النجاسات العفنة*

*شكرا لك مرة اخري واعذرني علي استخدام اسلوب السخرية في بعض الكلمات*


----------



## الأمة (17 أكتوبر 2006)

على راحتك 
ولكن يوم البعث يوم البعث


----------



## My Rock (17 أكتوبر 2006)

الأمة قال:


> جميع الكتب التي أنزلها الله على أنبياءه محرفه إلا القرآن تعرفون لماذا لأن القرآن تكفل بحفظه الله عز وجل أما الكتب السابقة ومنها التوراه والإنجيل تكفل بحفظها الانسان مما أدى إلى التحريف العظيم


 
هو الله عندكم ضعيف الى هذه الدرجة انه لا يستطيع حفظ كلمته الا في القرأن؟ هو ضعيف و مش بيقدر يركز على حفظ اكثر من كتاب ولا ايه؟
بعدين الله اعلن حفظه لكلمته في الكتاب المقدس و اعلن ايضا ان السماء و الارض تزولان و كلام الله لن يزول منه حرف واحد
يعني اللهتعهد بحفظ الكتاب المقدس
و مادامك جبتي سيرة التحريف

ممكن تقوليلي متى حرف الكتاب المقدس؟
و من حرفه؟
و كيف؟
و اين الاكتاب المقدس الصحيح؟
و لماذا حرف؟
و كيف امكن تحريفه و هو منتشر في العالم كله, فكيف استطاع فرد على تحريف ملايين النسخ؟

يا ريت تردين على الكم سؤال البسيطة دول و يبقى للحوار تكملة

سلام ونعمة


----------



## bdee (19 أكتوبر 2006)

نعم يا أخي الزعيم
ان الكتاب المقدس قد جعل لله زوجه  والعياذ بالله 
من خلال تمثيل ومجاز 

في سفر هوشع - 2 - 2 
( حكموا أمكم حاكموا فإنها لست (( أمرأتي ولا أنا زوجها )) لتنزع من وجهها زناها ومن بين ثديها فسقها )

فإن الكريم يأنف ان يتفوه بأقل منة 
وشكرآ أخي الكريم


----------



## My Rock (20 أكتوبر 2006)

bdee قال:


> نعم يا أخي الزعيم
> ان الكتاب المقدس قد جعل لله زوجه والعياذ بالله
> من خلال تمثيل ومجاز
> 
> ...


 

فعلا حالك مؤسف يا اخي
النص ينفي انها امرأءة الله او انه زوجها (النص ليه معنا و تفسير لو حاب ممكن اضع لك)
فأتعجب كيف فهمت النص بأن لله أمرأءة و زورجة؟

  حَاكِمُوا أُمَّكُمْ حَاكِمُوا لأَنَّهَا* لَيْسَتِ* امْرَأَتِي وَأَنَا *لَسْتُ* رَجُلَهَا لِتَعْزِلَ زِنَاهَا عَنْ وَجْهِهَا وَفِسْقَهَا مِنْ بَيْنِ ثَدْيَيْهَا 

لا اعلن سوى حزني على عدم فهمكم حتى للغة العربية و انتم عرب

فعلا مساكين... ربنا ينور عقولكم...


----------

